# Using tubular bands but full (not empty)? What is the consensus?



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

This small company sells full tubes ELASTIQUE rond plein 6mm pour LANCE PIERRE, fronde ou arme de jet - Les 3 cannes

They say it's great for slingshots, but I doubt it. I bet it lasts a long time but it may be very hard to pull for not better power than an empty tube, am I right ?


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Cool find, maybe someone knows more than I do and can help you.


----------



## karaolos (Jan 12, 2014)

I use 2-2.5mm solid cords for frameless with light ammo. Maybe if you need something weaker than 1632, a solid cord of ~2.5mm would be suitable... Otherwise, I feel hollow tubes are more efficient.


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

They also sell square tubes and i've read they last forever which is cool.


----------

